# Shiplap or FeatherEdge ?



## Joe Shmoe (1 Oct 2010)

Hi

Building a large storage-shed in the garden, but trying to keep costs down. I can get Barn Grade Featheredge 32x175 for £1.25 per m, which I thought was pretty good and cheaper than 19mm Shiplap, I think ?

I've always used shiplap in the past, but as this shed will be out the way, Im not fussed about it having a more 'rustic' look if I can get it built cheaper.

Are there any downsides to using featherboard, and what kind of overlap will be needed on a 32x175mm profile ?


Thanks
Joe


----------



## OPJ (1 Oct 2010)

On 125mm or 150mm boards, you'd normally allow for a 25mm overlap. Sometimes, because it's so thin, you can find that featheredge boards split as you nail in to them, particularly close to the ends of a board.


----------



## jams (1 Oct 2010)

I'd go for log lap myself.

James


----------



## Dan-K (1 Oct 2010)

32mm featheredge is approx 6-8mm wide at the narrow edge so you shouldn't really have problems with splitting. When putting 32mm featheredge on barns my dad uses approx 1.5" overlap, and Vasterns recommends 40mm. I wouldn't recommend the thinner stuff with a 3mm edge.

When putting up featheredge as a one-man job we had a couple of Z or S shaped hooks approx 1.5" deep - hook one end over the board below, then rest the next board on the sticking out bit and it will sit there hands-free so you can concentrate on putting your nails in/checking with a spirit level/having a cuppa. Does that make sense? Its just a bent bit of metal basically, but it makes the job much easier 

A bit like a couple of these picture rail hooks, only not as smart. Just remember to remove them before you drive the nails fully home 






I think featheredge can look really nice if done well.


----------



## Benchwayze (2 Oct 2010)

I prefer feather-edge to shiplap (At least the modern shiplap, 'cos after a bit of sun and it dries out warps and splits. )

So does feather-edge these days, but at least you can arrange for a decent overlap so that gaps don't appear. Also it's easier to replace one or two strips, if necessary through splitting. 

I am going to re-clad an old shed and the shiplap is coming off for feather-edge replacement. That is unless I buy a metal shed, which is looking an attractive idea! :lol: 

HTH 
John


----------



## jimi43 (2 Oct 2010)

I would use feather edge too and put some moisture barrier...like tar paper up first.

If you are going to insulate the inside put the moisture barrier up last (inside).

Jim


----------

